# 2013 Arbor Westmark



## Hawaiianeze (Sep 20, 2012)

I just thought I'd give you a look the 2013 arbor westmark since it tends to be brought up a lot on the forum as far freestyle riding. I must say that this years board is my favorite arbor to be made so far. After riding a draft for two season I wanted to switch to something with steel edges again and a little more pop. I got even more than I asked for, the grip tech never fails to impress, the board has a ton of pop, yet I can do presses and butters as easy as my draft. And I forgot to mention that the top sheet is so sick. I'd highly recommend you get this board, it can do everything. let me know if you have any questions!

My setup: 153 Arbor Westmark
Large FluxDS30


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

sick!! ive been wanting to try an arbor board for a few years now, and the westmark has been what i wna try cause it seems to be a all mtn slayer


----------



## Hawaiianeze (Sep 20, 2012)

LTshredTN said:


> sick!! ive been wanting to try an arbor board for a few years now, and the westmark has been what i wna try cause it seems to be a all mtn slayer


it really is and it's very eco-friendly


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone noticed the difference in the bases since they switched to extruded this year?


----------



## Hawaiianeze (Sep 20, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Has anyone noticed the difference in the bases since they switched to extruded this year?


 haven't riden it enough to really tell you, but from what everyone that tested it last year said it was better. Honestly the base was never that bad, but did get eaten up a little faster than most


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Sick board! I have an Arbor Cascade 155 and an Arbor Element CX 158. The West Mark is my next board! :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Has anyone noticed the difference in the bases since they switched to extruded this year?


I rode the '13 Blacklist in February and bought the '12 Blacklist about two weeks later. Didn't get to ride a lot on it since our winter sucked balls and was basically over by March 10 and then my wife had to go pop out a kid (don't worry, it's *my* kid) but I don't really see it being a huge issue I still had that Blacklist going scary fast for a park board even with the extruded base. Plus just remember it's a park board and you're going to (probably) beat the shit out of it anyways, so the extruded is A) less expensive and B) easier to repair, even if you sacrifice a little bit of top speed.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

does this board ride short or long???


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Eh the extruded base is a downgrade if you as me. They needed to make it cheaper so you get less quality.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdmccright said:


> Eh the extruded base is a downgrade if you as me. They needed to make it cheaper so you get less quality.


Majority of people buying Westmarks and Blacklists are not maintaining their boards. This is a smart move as extruded is less maintenance.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh noez my 2013 Blacklist has an extruded base I guess I can't go as fast. I have probably 70 days on the damn thing speed is not an issue. If people would get off this thing that sintered vs extruded matters and just ride they'd have more fun.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Majority of people buying Westmarks and Blacklists are not maintaining their boards. This is a smart move as extruded is less maintenance.


I bought my 12 westmark as a beat it up don't maintain it board for this year. Don't care if it's extruded or sintered. I'll still wax it though. If I rode every day I probably would be too lazy but I live 2.5 hrs from Bear Mountain so it's just a part of my night before preparation.

Had the sintered Coda last year and that thing got ugly fast on the bottom. So you just say fuck it, who cares. It still rides.

I'm going to baby my Cobra though :laugh:


----------



## Hawaiianeze (Sep 20, 2012)

jdmccright said:


> Eh the extruded base is a downgrade if you as me. They needed to make it cheaper so you get less quality.


I thrashed my draft, but it's still very rideable, just looks a little ugly on the bottom


----------

